# Raid in Yemen, 1 Dead, an Osprey Destroyed in Place



## AWP (Jan 29, 2017)

Jesus. My condolences to the servicemember and his team. 

One US service member killed, 3 injured in raid on Al Qaeda in Yemen



> One U.S. service member was killed and three were wounded in a raid against a group of senior Al Qaeda leaders in central Yemen, officials said.
> 
> The U.S. Central Command said in a statement Sunday that another service member was injured in a "hard landing" in a nearby location.
> 
> ...



Blue skies.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn..... Rest in Peace.  Quick recovery to the injured.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.

I hope the USN Carrier Fleet is not still not in port, where Obama placed them.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 29, 2017)

My condolences to the family and teammates of the deceased.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 29, 2017)

This one hurts, the deceased was an incredible guy.  Shitty phone call to start the week.  

RIP Amigo.


----------



## Johca (Jan 29, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> This one hurts, the deceased was an incredible guy.  Shitty phone call to start the week.
> 
> RIP Amigo.



Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 29, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> This one hurts, the deceased was an incredible guy.  Shitty phone call to start the week.
> 
> RIP Amigo.



My condolences to you and all those that knew him.  RIP.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn that's unfortunate.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2017)

RIP to the fallen.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2017)

RIP and hand salute. And prayers out for the wounded.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2017)

Rest In Peace! My sincerest condolences to those who knew him.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2017)

A member of DEVGRU.

US Navy SEAL killed, 3 injured in raid on Al Qaeda in Yemen



> A member of U.S. Navy SEAL Team Six was killed and three others were wounded in a raid against a group of senior Al Qaeda leaders in central Yemen, officials said.
> 
> The U.S. Central Command said in a statement Sunday that another service member was injured in a "hard landing" in a nearby location. An MV-22 Osprey aircraft used in the raid was unable to fly afterward and "was then intentionally destroyed in place."


----------



## CDG (Jan 30, 2017)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 30, 2017)

Godspeed.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2017)

It's not any consolation and it's not worth the loss of one of our warriors, but I hope they killed some of those goat-fucking bastards.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2017)

Until Valhalla warrior


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2017)

Bipartisan Senate group demands briefing on Yemen raid

A bipartisan group of senators is demanding a briefing on the controversial raid in Yemen that left one Navy SEAL dead.

"We write today with serious concerns about U.S. policy in Yemen and to urgently request a classified briefing regarding our actions and objectives there," the senators wrote in a letter to Defense Secretary James Mattis, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and acting Director of National Intelligence Michael Dempsey.

The letter was signed by Sens. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), Rand Paul (R-Ky.), Al Franken (D-Minn.) and Mike Lee (R-Utah).

The four have been highly critical of U.S. policy in Yemen in the past, particularly U.S. support of the Saudi Arabia-led campaign in the civil war there between the internationally recognized government and Houthi rebels.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 29, 2018)

Never forgotten big guy.


----------



## 256 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Dame (Jan 29, 2018)

Son of a bitch!

Rest in peace, warrior.


----------

